# Water Wisteria - submerged vs immersed growth



## ex225 (Oct 26, 2008)

I just had a quick question about Wisteria. In most pictures I have seen, the submerged wisteria leaves look frilly/branchy. On the other hand, every LFS I've been to that carries wisteria, the leaves were broad and circular with little nubs at the end of them and potted. My guess is that the pots were grown immersed which is why the leaves have that structure.

The question is, how long does it take for the plant to change to the submerged structure? I visit the LFS's pretty frequently and have yet to see these plants show the frilly strucutre that I am looking for, even though they have been growing in water for at least 2 weeks. I really like the look of the plant and want to get some but am wondering if I'll just have better luck buying it off someone on the forums.

Also, if and when they do change leaf forms, when is the best time to trim and replant? I would eventually like to eliminate the broad leaves but how tall does the stem with new leaves need to be before I can trim and replant successfully?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Hungry Wendigo (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought the plant about between one a two months ago, under the impression that it had been labeled incorrectly. The broad, circular leaves quickly became covered in brown algae (already a problem in the tank), and I was considering removing the plant when last week I noticed the newer leaves beginning to branch out. I don't really know what I'm doing, but I cut the stems 3-4 inches from the top and replanted them.

So, to answer your question, 1-2 months. The plants have only been trimmed for a few days, but I'll update in a week or so with their progress.


----------



## hmclaugh (Jan 12, 2009)

From what I have read, wisteria is called Hygrophila difformis because it grows differently in every situation. The plants I got from an LFS about 2 months ago had the same broader leaves, once put into my tank with 3+ wpg and pressurized CO2 it developed that nice branchy look. I have also found that new leaves closer to the roots (where they are more shadowed) will grow in the broader form and eventually branch out. With regards to propagation, I've had roots develop from a single leaf floating on the surface of the water. I believe you can start to trim at any height however I always feel that letting the plant firmly establish itself in your aquarium is your best bet, that way if the cutting fails for some reason the mother plant will still be going strong. 

I am by no means an expert, this is just what i have found. If you were closer i would give you mine, it's taking over my tank!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

agree give it some time. I found that the younger leaves are round and the older once branch.


----------

